# Anyone know this Moron?



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

He’s parked where the red dot is. Launched his boat and pulled straight forward 50’ and parked his truck and trailer.


Cliffs Landing.

It’s scary to think this guy actually has a drivers license.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably just doesn't abla...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> MrFish


Looks like your truck. Florida plates too. 

Joey, you see Chase's FLoGrown sticker on there?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Should be a salt life sticker on his windshield


MrFish said:


> Looks like your truck. Florida plates too.
> 
> Joey, you see Chase's FLoGrown sticker on there?


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Just lift up the trailer and move it all the way to one side.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it nature, nurture, or a combination? Probably born an asshole and reinforced through how she was raised.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like a bass boat trailer.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Just lift up the trailer and move it all the way to one side.


It’s getting moved. When I left, some guys were flipping a quarter. Heads they throw it sideways on the riprap in front of the truck or tails they just shove the trailer down the launch ramp and let it go.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

sounds like a "life" lesson is in order....................


----------



## BackHome (May 6, 2018)

Are they handing out handicap license plates for something other than a physical disability? Or does he think because he has one, he can park wherever he likes?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> It’s getting moved. When I left, some guys were flipping a quarter. Heads they throw it sideways on the riprap in front of the truck or tails they just shove the trailer down the launch ramp and let it go.





I deleted 40% of what I wrote.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I deleted 40% of what I wrote.


I’ve been doing a lot of editing here lately too. I deleted a post the other day because it was to political. Don’t know what’s happening to me...


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

That guy had a serious case of the fuckits.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

He's an Ohioan transplant to FL so he doesn't have to pay any taxes and launches his bass boat in AL so he can fish snapper early. I'll see him over here tomorrow in the middle of the pass trying to catch his limit.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’ve been doing a lot of editing here lately too. I deleted a post the other day because it was to political. Don’t know what’s happening to me...



:yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a 2 man job just to swing the trailer to the side and put a note on his windshield making sure he ain't a moron again!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> I’ve been doing a lot of editing here lately too. I deleted a post the other day because it was to political. Don’t know what’s happening to me...





Me to


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I ran out of gas. Sorry!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Just lift up the trailer and move it all the way to one side.



And remove the schrader valves from his tires. Then put them in a baggy under his windshield wiper. That way, you didn't steal them... :whistling:

Trailer too. :yes: After moving it sideways.

Then, when he gets back, pull up like you are trying to use the ramp. Blow the horn a lot and yell at him to move!


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I think I found him over here.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/just-so-you-know-my-experience-will-fwc-905618/


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’ve been doing a lot of editing here lately too. I deleted a post the other day because it was to political. Don’t know what’s happening to me...


Must be the Yeti sticker wearing off on you......


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely amazing. I would love to ask him just what was he thinking when he parked there.
I launched at Jim’s a couple of weeks ago and some idiot launched his boat, pulled forward about 25’ and parked, effectively shutting down the right side ramp.


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

The good 'ol boys in that area must be getting soft, or all doing community service at the time this clown was parked there.


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Although this parking job is pretty bad, I gotta say some of "you" guys can be real bullies at the boat launch. Especially to the folks with older boats (like me) and who aren't as seasoned at launching as you. For example like saturday, let me get my kid and girlfriend on my pos 1977 Viking deck boat with a 1982 Suzuki outboard on it before backing down on us with your 75,000 dollar Cape Horn with triple 225s on it, so the props are in our face, and then mean mugging while we get situated. 
Just saying. damn


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

shtbrd1 said:


> Although this parking job is pretty bad, I gotta say some of "you" guys can be real bullies at the boat launch. Especially to the folks with older boats (like me) and who aren't as seasoned at launching as you. For example like saturday, let me get my kid and girlfriend on my pos 1977 Viking deck boat with a 1982 Suzuki outboard on it before backing down on us with your 75,000 dollar Cape Horn with triple 225s on it, so the props are in our face, and then mean mugging while we get situated.
> Just saying. damn


son my motors alone were $75k. get your butt outta the way. can't stand it when someone launches and then just sits at the dock. you can get "situated" out away from the dock before you get underway.


just kidding - wasn't me.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*This morning I found an unlocked trailer lock about 100 yds from the ramp.*

You don't have to think very hard to figure some very dastardly paybacks with an unlocked lock.

When a guy is having a problem launching or hauling a boat, help rather than harass him. I kinda agree with shtbrd1. 

One of these days you are gonna harass the wrong guy and end up dead. I've seen some serious ramp rage that ended in fights that ended in assault charges. I haven't heard of a fatality caused by ramp rage but I've seen some serious injuries cased by some AHs backing too fast. This isn't important enough to fet too angry over.


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

shtbrd1 said:


> Although this parking job is pretty bad, I gotta say some of "you" guys can be real bullies at the boat launch. Especially to the folks with older boats (like me) and who aren't as seasoned at launching as you. For example like saturday, let me get my kid and girlfriend on my pos 1977 Viking deck boat with a 1982 Suzuki outboard on it before backing down on us with your 75,000 dollar Cape Horn with triple 225s on it, so the props are in our face, and then mean mugging while we get situated.
> Just saying. damn


Do you find "bullies" on your butt when you're doing 69 mph in the left lane on the highway? :whistling:


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Runned Over II said:


> Do you find "bullies" on your butt when you're doing 69 mph in the left lane on the highway? :whistling:


yes! a couple...


you must have been behind me when that big rig passed me, in the turn lane that goes into the Florida welcome center just before 9 mile road?? SUM Bitch must have thought I was in the middle lane of a 3 lane highway cause he switched lanes to the right and passed me in that turn lane and cut me off as soon as he saw the road was about to run out!!!...almost killed us!! And that's no BS!!!


as far as driving 69 in the left lane..last I checked it was 70 mph so as a leo I always obey the speed limits lol..however I do tend to get "Runned Over" when obeying the speed limit in the left lane even if I am only there for a few seconds...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.....everytime I see one of these threads it gives me anxiety and makes me sweat.... I now have two offspring with their own boat/jetski. Neither is great at backing and parking a trailer - Both have had their training and are certified to operate or whatever it is. Ive taught them what to do and how to do it - neither would do anything to get in anyone's way or purposely cause anyone any heartburn. Heres what I would say since the person at the ramp or on the water could be the most precious thing in the world to me..... have patience, be kind, help - don't ridicule or make fun, assume they don't know better and are not just being rude. You do that and I'll do the same since it may be your wife or child that gets in my way


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Well said Try'n. I can have patience with anyone as long as they are trying and aren't goofing off. As others have said, it is annoying to have to wait on people who think they should do everything at the launch before moving out of the way.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't mind waiting on someone who is trying or has not quite figured out how to launch. I have much less patience with people who are just clueless to the rest of the world...and just don't care that you are waiting. My pet peeve is when they feel the need to back down the middle of a double ramp.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:£§¥_


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I we saw a jackass last year partially pull into the 1st lane of a 4-lane ramp. He was blocking access to the other three. Then he got out. Looked around. Wandered around the boat a few times and kept looking up towards the parking lot. Then he got on the phone and paced around on the three empty ramps. Once he got off the phone, he moved a huge inner-tube from his truck to the boat. Then paced around. Then moved a cooler, then another cooler. And some bags of crap. A few minutes later an SUV pulled past us (we were in the get ready lane waiting) and up to the side of the boat. About 5 or 6 people piled out with more stuff. They all milled around and loaded the boat. Finally he moved down the ramp to launch the boat. And of course, when he did, the inner-tube fell out of the boat on the ramp. Once he moved down, we pulled in front of him to the next lane. Of course we couldn't back down due to all of his "crew" standing around in the next two lanes watching him... The whole time we were watching with our hands in the air in an exaggerated manner. Every time that he would look in our direction, he would purposely not make eye contact or acknowledge that us or the other boats in line were even there. The disregard for others was unreal...

All of that crap could have happened in the ready lane or better yet in the upper parking lot.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I would have called him on that in less than a second. Reason the wife put a lift behind the house. She said "you ain't 35 anymore and the lift is way cheaper than the hospital".


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Give em books and give em books, and they just eat the pages. Ca't fix stupid.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Soooo glad we finally live on the water. No more ramps for me.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

On my "home" fishing website we have a thread called "Boat Launch Idiots".

It's always active.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

4:00 pm Saturday at Boggy Point in OBA guy pulls his pontoon out to the staging area and whips out a handheld vacuum to work on the carpet 🙄. Completely oblivious to all waiting


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Y'all should see me and Codwrinkle at the ramp! One quarter of a MPH is warp speed for him. One major stroke and several mini-strokes make his response time slow as molasses. He has to "think" how he's going to get in the boat, then wait until all his muscles jive with his thoughts - all while I'm giving him a major ration of shit - which he ignores because he has his hearing aids turned off.

One reason we usually launch at the crack of noon.


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

piscator said:


> 4:00 pm Saturday at Boggy Point in OBA guy pulls his pontoon out to the staging area and whips out a handheld vacuum to work on the carpet 🙄. Completely oblivious to all waiting



One time a guy was wiping water spots off his hull in the ramp while several others waited to launch. I told him I had a 12v vacuum in my truck and asked if he wanted to borrow it...."No thanks,I'll do that at home"....Absolutely oblivious.


Blowboater stowing mast,sails,etc,in front of a ramp blocking 3 double ramps - bolloxxing up the entire place - even though there's ample staging area 100' away. I asked him if he could move so we could launch. His reply? Sailboats have the ROW everywhere....I kind'a lost it on that one...."On the water,yes. On land you're just another inconsiderate ------ blocking the launch.


Another guy wiping down his hull in the launch ramp while I waited to launch...he told me that when he bought his boat the salesman told him that when a man spends over $100K on a boat he can do whatever he damn well pleases.


I see a guy started a thread saying he doesn't want to be a boat launch idiot. That sentiment right there means he won't be. He might be slow or he might not be familiar with the launch or he might have a newbie doing most of the "work",but if he tries to be considerate of others he will not be a BLI.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

I docked for retrival on the deep ramp at Ft.Walton. last Friday I rarely boat/cruise the weekends at FT.Walton/Destin.

there was a 20' newer boat TV was brand new escalaid right at the water before I docked I see Guy had his bilge plug out and water was pouring out I see this and assume there leaving it was later in day 4PMish.

I walk up the dock to TV wait for about 3-5 minutes and this Guy's is now loading a toolbox and electric drills/impact and starts installing a new bimin canvas top.

I approach the deep lane the one he's blocking actually he was blocking the other three shallow ramps to.

Guy obviously didn't give a dam until I got out and walked up to him nice and calmly explaining I thought you where leaving you got enough room to launch (it was hard to keep a straight face) he then figured out my vessel was in his way to launch and quickly

moved to the middle ramp. sad thing about this was he occupied the middle ramp and continued w/ the top installation addtionale sadness was the stage lane and parking lot where virtualley empty

expensive TV hope it rusts and expensive vessel doesn't give you any extra privileges but I'm sure that's his mentality he's better.

people play nice act like you have a little sense. if you can't laucnh a vessel in 2-3 minutes and get the TV out of the way of others waiting then practice on none peak days.

as far as this post the OHIO Guy's steel trail trailer in salt water won't last long the sooner the better.
my 02 cent


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea. He is on the AU bass team! RTR.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I’d find the nearest hardware store, buy a six ft piece of heavy chain and lock. Chain both trailer tires


----------

